# Clunking noises from front passenger side suspension



## Double02 (Mar 10, 2008)

2001 Pathfinder LE

I've noticed a rather loud clunking noise coming from the front passenger side when travelling(straight or turning) ,at slow speeds, over bumps in the road. The noise goes away when travelling on the highway. Alignment appears to be correct, no vibration through to the steering wheel. Ride feels stable on highway. I've looked for any visual lose suspension parts but didn't see anything. I'm thinking upper strut bearing (other suggestions greatly appreciated) but can't seem to replicate the noise with the tires off the ground. Any suggestions on how to test the strut bearing without taking it out. 

thanks


----------



## GuinnessGood (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm thinking the strut mounts.


----------



## my95pickup (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a similar problem, but mine makes the sound only when it turns. I have checked the motor mounts, inspected ball joints in general, bars, bushings, etc. Everything appears to be in proper order, I even adjusted the steering gear box and the clunking noise still comes when moving the truck and make a turn. The alignment is great but can't drive in peace trusting that sound. 

I still working on it, and I'll hope to find what causes it.


----------



## Double02 (Mar 10, 2008)

mine ended up being worn tie rods. They didn't look bad at first glance but decided to replace regardless. Ended up solving my problems Could it be your CV joints? Good luck


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

Sway bar bushings. And if your turning and you hear the noise, might be strut bushings. They made of plastic and don't last long


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

sorry strut bearings


----------

